# VRAY Form 3ds MAx 9-2008 64bit مع الشرح للVray



## s4m (17 يناير 2008)

مفاجة 
VRAY Form 3ds MAx 9-2008 64bit
مع الشرح للVray

فى مساحة ولا فى الاحلا 25ميقا بس بعد فك الضغط 218ميقا 

بس للاسف الشرح انجليزى لكن فيديو 

وبشرح بكل تفصيل عبارة عن 5 دروس Vray

الرابط 
http://rapidshare.com/files/84586742/Working_Vray15x64.rar

اذا اعجبكم احاول انزل لكم ال Vray 32bit


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (17 يناير 2008)

ممكن شرح للفرق بين 64bit و Vray 32bit
و هل يوجد فرق مطلوب فى اعدادات الجهاز مثل كارت الفيجا او البروسيسور او مثلا نسخة ويندوز......؟؟؟؟


----------



## s4m (17 يناير 2008)

الفرق فى نظام الويندوز 
Windows xp sp2 32bit or x86 وهذا نظام ال32
Windows xp sp2 x64 وهذا نظام64 

حتى Windows Vista لديه نظامين 32 64 

الفرق فى البروسيسر لابد ان يدعم تقنية 64
ويحتاج رامات اعلى 4Gb 
وكرت شاشة اعلى 256

وكل نظام يختلف عن الاخر فى الامكانيات التشغيلية

ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك والله اعلم


----------



## شيماءم (18 يناير 2008)

ممكن تحكيلي ايش طريقة التنزيل من هادا البرنامج 
:3:
عشان انا ما عرفت
ضروري
شكرا


----------



## s4m (18 يناير 2008)

الاخت شيماءم
شكرا على مرورك
تنزلى الفايل من الربيدشير فى الاول وهو فايل مضغوط Winrar مساح تقريبا 25ميقا
بعد كدا تفكى الضغط حتلاقى عدد 2 فولدر :-
1-فولدر فيه البرنامج ومعاها طريقة الكراك.
2-فولدر اخر فيه 5 ملفات عبارة عن شرح كامل عن الاعدادات بتاعت الVRAY وطريقة استخدامه.

ارجو ان اكون فهمت سؤالك وجاوبت عليه والله اعلم


----------



## zoromba (18 يناير 2008)

يعنى يا ريت اخى اريد معلومات اكتر عن وندوز 64 Bit
انا شغال سخة فيستا 46bit
وماكس وكاد يدعموا هذة النسخة
ولكنى لم اعرف حتى الان الفرق
انا الحمد لله البروسيو يدعم عندى هذا النظام ووعندى 4 جيجا امات و فيجا Ddr3 256
اجو الافادة


----------



## s4m (18 يناير 2008)

RAM Limitations of Vista Versions
The Home versions of Vista suffer from some stricter limitations on available main memory
and peer-to-peer networking than the non-Home versions. We’ll summarize these
limits as follows:
 32-bit Vista versions will always be limited to 4 GB of RAM, due to limitations of
x86 processors.
 64-bit Vista versions have dramatically different limitations in the various editions:
• Home Basic is limited to 8 GB or RAM.
• Home Premium is limited to 16 GB of RAM.
• Business, Enterprise, and Ultimate can access over 128 GB of RAM

.


----------



## s4m (18 يناير 2008)

معليش يا اخى Zoromba بس الشرح انجليزى
المهم الفرق يكمن فى التقنيات الحديثة للمعالجات Proccessors والRamوالشبكات
انظمة ال64 متقدمة جدا فى عمليات المعالجة وبالتالى اسرع بكثير من ال32

بعد كدا جايب لك الفرق فى الرامات الممكن تزيدها فى انواع الفيستا وطبعا الكلا برضو ينطبق على
Windows Xp Sp2 64Bit
وفى الاخير هذه المعلومات الموجودة لدى مع العلم انا مهندس معمارى 
وراجو انى قدرت افهم سؤالك وجاوبت عليه واى استفسار انا فى الخدمة 
والله اعلم


----------



## s4m (18 يناير 2008)

لكل الاخوة الذين يسئلون عن الفرق بين 64-32 وجدت لكم كتاب فيه شرح لكل خباى Vista
وساقوم برفعهو واعطائكم اللينك


----------



## s4m (18 يناير 2008)

معليش يا جماعة حتخر شوية فى الكتاب ما راضى يترفع فى النت


----------



## s4m (18 يناير 2008)

Vista Secrets 
http://rapidshare.com/files/84761038/ws.rar
لمعرفة اسرار واختلافات انواع الفيستا


----------



## zoromba (18 يناير 2008)

يعنى اولا جزاك الله كل خير على الاهتمام والافادة.
ثانيا انا بدى اتعرف عليك اكتر
ممكن تراسلنى على ال*****
zoromba @ hot mail . c o m


----------



## zoromba (18 يناير 2008)

وبعدين احنا مهندسين 
عيب اما تتكلم فى حوار الانجليزى ده


----------



## s4m (18 يناير 2008)

والله انا اسف جدا يا أخ Zoromba ما اقصد اهانة فى حكاية الانجليزى 
بس فى ناس ما يحبزوه ويحبزو اللغة العربية 
وال***** تبعى s4m @ hot mail .c o m


----------



## zoromba (18 يناير 2008)

انت *****ك تلاتة حروف بس


----------



## zoromba (18 يناير 2008)

ا يمي لك 3 حوف بس


----------



## s4m (18 يناير 2008)

ايو *****ى 3 حروف بس بالاصح حرفيين ورقم ههههههه


----------



## zoromba (18 يناير 2008)

هههههههههه انا ضفتك عندى ياريت تبقى تكلمنى على ال***** وشكرا


----------



## s4m (19 يناير 2008)

يا جماعة اذا محتاجين اى مساعدة احكولى او اى طلب ان شاء الله اكون فى الخدمة


----------



## شيماءم (19 يناير 2008)

الملف لم يتم فك الضغط تبعو, حكالي is'not valid win 32
ايش المشكلة؟؟؟ وايش الحل؟؟؟؟
help me


----------



## s4m (19 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم اخت شيماءم
الملف لازم يتفك فى بيئة ويندوز 64 وانتى الشغال عندك Windows32 مثل ما هو باين فى رسالتكممكن تنزلى الكتاب المرف فى المشاركة فى الصفحة الاولى Windows Vista secret
هو للويندوز VISTA &XP عشان تقدرى تعرفى الفرق بين النظاميين
ارجو ان اكون قد جاوبتك والله اعلم


----------



## DOSH (20 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم

شكرا على الموضوع دة.
بس ممكن اسأل على حاجة؟؟؟
ادخل على ايه علشان اعرف لو كانت نسخة الويندوز تدعم 64بت او لاء؟؟؟؟ و كذلك البروسيسوور و الرامات؟


----------



## s4m (20 يناير 2008)

هذه صورة توضيحية للفيستا 64
اسف بس ما عندى نظام XP


----------



## s4m (20 يناير 2008)




----------



## s4m (20 يناير 2008)

الصورة ايضا فى الملفات


----------



## arch_hamada (20 يناير 2008)

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## s4m (20 يناير 2008)

الحمد لله رب العالمين وما شاء الله


----------



## zoromba (20 يناير 2008)

يا اخ سمير انت مبتدخلش على النت خالص مش بشوفك على الميل


----------



## s4m (20 يناير 2008)

الاخ العزيز zoromba انا شغال وبرجع على الساعة 10 بتوقت القاهرة معليش بس تانى جمعة وسبت اجازة عندنا وحكون على طول فى النت


----------



## zoromba (20 يناير 2008)

يا اخى انت بس وحشتنى 
انا كمان شغال من 9 صباحا الى 6 مساءا ومن 9 مساءا الى 1او 2 مساءا


----------



## s4m (21 يناير 2008)

والله انت وحشنى بس دخول النت من المكتب صعب اوى اول ما ارجع على البيت يا اخ ZOromba حشوف انت اون لاين ولا لا


----------



## masa_arch2010 (21 يناير 2008)

شكرا جدا على اللنك


----------



## s4m (22 يناير 2008)

مشكور Masa_arch2010 وان شاء الله يشتغل معاك


----------



## s4m (1 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على مرور جميع الاعضاء


----------



## هندسة الشواطيء (1 فبراير 2008)

والله معلومات قيمة جزاكم الله فينا كل خير


----------



## s4m (2 فبراير 2008)

مشكور هندسة الشواطىء وربنا يزيدنا جميعا من الحسنات ان شاء الله


----------



## arch_khalil (20 يوليو 2009)

اخي حبيبي
شكرا لك اخي على هذا الرابط الممتاز حقيقة ولك جزيل الشكر
فلم يزل لي سوى البرنامج ماكس9
جاري التحميل....
تحياتي
Thank you
Arch.Khalil


----------



## م/أحمد حجازى (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اريد شرح ماكس 9 و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المعماري السوري (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا..............الحقيقة مشاركة مميزة جدا


----------



## eljumbazy143 (21 فبراير 2010)

Vray 32bit
احتاج مع طريقة التركيب والشرح


----------



## s4m (22 فبراير 2010)

ان شاء الله قريب أخي eljumbazy143 سوف انزل لك شرح


----------



## Maged awad (22 فبراير 2010)

هل هناك رابط اخر للfiles و شكرا


----------



## سليم العربي نت (18 مايو 2010)

*شكرا*

حي الله ابوصـــــالح ، جمال الهمالي اللافي ، فيصل الشريف ، احمد حسني رضوان 
وكل الإعضهء الكرام..ياجماعة لاتخيبون ضنا فيكم ارفعوه الخاطر الله


----------

